
Ask HN: Is this normal practice from cloud vendors? - cstpdk
In my new startup we have opted for going with google for both their g suite as well as hosting (kubernetes cluster). They recently had a problem with their billing system which affected &quot;a small subset of users&quot; by rendering the submitted billing information useless (from the outside it seemed like a data rollback going wrong). The resulting effects was service outages, since their reaction to missing billing info is to suspend the account right away. This caused us to not receive emails for several hours and we had to contact support in order to have them make a temporary fix (i.e. they didn&#x27;t reach out). I have since bugged their support about how there is no public writeup of this, and their response is that there won&#x27;t be since only &quot;a small subset of users&quot; is affected. Is this normal from similar companies or does google have shady practises in this regard? I have grave concerns about our choice of hosting provider now.<p>Please share any similar or dissimilar experiences if you have them
======
QuinnyPig
"Billing issues" are incredibly common (this stuff is complex!); "the provider
turning your account off immediately" is not.

Google has incredible technology-- but unfortunately also a tendency to fall
down on the operational excellence side.

